# Newbie from Southern Indiana



## tralis (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi I am just getting started in beekeeping. Placed my order for equipment and 2 packages of bees die the end of April. Very excited.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

> 2 packages of bees *die *the end of April.

Perhaps you next might want to learn how to edit posts  and change "die" to "due". Wouldn't want to put a hex on anything ... :lookout:


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## tralis (Feb 19, 2013)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Welcome to Beesource!
> 
> > 2 packages of bees *die *the end of April.
> 
> Perhaps you next might want to learn how to edit posts  and change "die" to "due". Wouldn't want to put a hex on anything ... :lookout:


Oh let's hope not. Silly computer is set up to finish words. I better keep a better eye on that.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## DonShackelford (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome from a fellow Hoosier!

We're not a big beekeeping state, but we have a good state to have bees. The flows are varied and pretty constant all summer.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Yet another Hoosier welcome!

Usually I encourage new beekeepers to get involved with a local club, but I don' t know of any near you. Closest would probably be either the Bedford Beekeepers or the Southwest club in Evansville. You might pencil June 22nd on your calendar. The Indiana State beekeepers meet at the Purdue beeyards for their summer meeting. It's always a fun meeting with lots of hands-on activities in the bee hives.


----------



## tralis (Feb 19, 2013)

indypartridge said:


> Yet another Hoosier welcome!
> 
> Usually I encourage new beekeepers to get involved with a local club, but I don' t know of any near you. Closest would probably be either the Bedford Beekeepers or the Southwest club in Evansville. You might pencil June 22nd on your calendar. The Indiana State beekeepers meet at the Purdue beeyards for their summer meeting. It's always a fun meeting with lots of hands-on activities in the bee hives.


I did find a local club here in Washington county the Blue River Bee Association. I attended a meeting the first of the month, great group. We are very excited about getting started.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

tralis said:


> Silly computer is set up to finish words. I better keep a better eye on that.


I wasn't intending to harp on spelling. My comment about editing was referring to "editing" a post *after *it is posted to the forum. Members can edit their own posts for a certain number of days before it becomes permanent - then only a moderator can change a post.

If you look at one of your recent posts, you will see that there is an "Edit Post" button, that is not available on other member's posts.

I can assure you that I regularly have to use the "Edit Post" feature to correct my posts.


----------

